# Feeding freshwater angelfish juvys(dime size)



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got some dime size angelfish to see if I can get a pair. All seem healthy and happy.. there's 12 of them. Most seemfine with crushed up flake I'm giving them. I have some "growth food" and higher grade flake coming probably tomorrow. I do not have any luck hatching brine shrimp so far..is it worth getting frozen brine shrimp? Any suggestions for keeping these fish strong? Thanks, Captain Jim :?


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

When I was breeding bettas I used frozen live food, which included brine shrimp, blood worms and I think mosquito larva. I currently have baby angels and feed them frozen baby brine shrimp as well as live and powdered food. The size of fish you have would probably need adult brine shrimp, not baby. I would say go with the frozen, just make sure its thawed completely before feeding ;-) But if you do get a pair, I'd suggest buying the pre-mixed brine shrimp hatching kit. That's a lot easier than trying to combine the salt and eggs and hatch them.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

When I was in high school, I had bettas and kribensis... I had no trouble whatsoever hatching brine shrimp- actually I enjoyed letting some of them grow up and start carrying eggs in their little pods and swimming around. Now, every time I get a hatch, they die the same day. Either I'm aeriating too hard or it"s getting too hot or my water is too hard or I dunno. Makes ya feel incompetent. But thank you for your brine shrimp intelligence. I just got some food over internet.. growth food,some flake, small cichlid sinkers- haven't even looked at it yet, but when the sun comes up, I'm off for shrimps. What color are your angels? I have gold veils. Considering looking for a couple blacks to possibly mix. Peace.. Jim


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

I too had no problem hatching brine sshrimp when I first started, then they wouldn't hatch, I tried the pre-mixed and they hatched without a problem.

The fry I currently have are a half smokey mixed with I'm not sure what dad would be considered. I think he could be a half smokey, but he's not basically half black like mom. He has a big black patch on his back half, the rest of his body is silver with a blueish tint.

But I believe I have a black pair. Got lucky with that actually as I had a black and when I went in to my local fish store to get some frozen baby brine shrimp the guy told me he had just gotten 3 Angels in, 2 of which appeared to be a pair and a black that was the odd one out. I think my original was a male, he thought the one he had was a female so I bought it. I'm going on a mini vacation in Sept so if my current fry are big enough to sell, I was going to put them in my spawning tank while I was away and see what transpires while I'm gone. If that happens, and I get fry, I'll let you know.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

So your female is a true half-black? I've turned away from those because of price. I like the green leopards too. Opened my food shipment.. my goldies(angels) like the growth food (nls) and the brineshrimp flakes. I didn't get out today to get frozen brine.. going in morning(Sunday). I also have some freeze dried daphnia that I think they like.Different deal with my young kribs. I bought seven juvys from a guy here cross state that I kept in a 10 gallon for about a month. I fed them mostly a tropical flake I moistened and dropped in like a bomb. Some of them remained very nervous and would just dash around feeding as best they could. Because two or three of them exploded in size and gave them little room to live , I moved them all to a 55 gallon.Before I did the move though, I began giving bloodworms nearly exclusively. That was good because everybody was being fed pretty evenly. So they got spoiled with the worms. I was told to wean them off because they were known to make fish sick, but they really did good on worms. Feeding 1mm cichlid pellet and some flake now.. they don't dive on this, but I believe they are eating this I'm not sure. I hope the filter current isn't just blowing it away. They don't eat while I'm in the room- different with worms.


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

From the searches I did online, it does appear my female is a half smokey. The fish store doesn't always know what kinds they have if they are a mix so they didn't have it on the tank. They usually do baby angels "2 for 18" or something like that and this one was bought as a baby with another. If I could post a pic I would, but I only have my phone at this moment and can't figure out how to post pictures here with it. But this pair is going to be kept so I'll spawn them again down the road. I want to try the blacks first and see if they'll spawn. Then my Koi amd Marble as I believe they are a pair. If they are and spawn successfully, I plan on selling them to the fish store as a breeding pair. I like the Koi, but I like my current pair and the blacks better, and I can always find another Koi, not so with the others.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sure she is beautiful.. I'm tumbling tank combinations right now so I can buy blacks if I stumble on a deal. Over on Aquabid probably- I'm avoiding turning it on because I know what will happen. Im so pleased with my little golds- they are always hungry and all are getting along fine so far. I have to rehome some neons and cardinals to make room. Especially if I get blacks..and I feel I better do that soon so they will pair. Will angels pair once they are a year old? Some easier than others I suppose. Thanks... Jim


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

Pairing can take time and it might even end up you have all of one sex or one of one sex and the rest are the other. I had 4 Angels of my own, the black, the one I don't know what he is and 2 koi. I took my moms because she wasn't taking proper care of the tank and they were doing poorly. I moved into my own house last Nov and ended up loosing one of the Koi. It wasn't until the end of June that the pair I spawned paired off. It also appears that the 3 that were originally mine were all male and my moms both female. Unfortunately Angels can be picky so even if you have both sexes, they may not like each other and may not pair off. I can only hope I can get the blacks to spawn if I do indeed have a male and female. They aren't fighting, but they're not showing the same behavior my current pair is.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

Right... the pairing is not so easy. And I found a dealer that has both the green leopards and blacks. So now I need to think over the weekend. My gold veiltails are eating decap brineshrimp eggs, New life "Grow", andbrineshrimp flake. I keep thinking that I should wait til it cools off some before I gamble on shipping more angels, but I'm not sure, these made it fine, er.


----------

